# A question on Pentahol license



## satimis (May 24, 2009)

Hi folks,


Has any folk used Pentahol before?  Is Pentahol free to use?


I read;
Pentaho BI Platform License FAQ
Pentaho Commercial Open Source Business Intelligence - Pentaho BI Platform License FAQ

On "Why is Pentaho using the General Public License (GPL) for the Pentaho BI Platform?" it says;
	
	



```
.....
The GPL is well understood by the market and the legal community and has notable precedents such as MySQL, Java and the Linux kernel as GPL-licensed projects
......
```

and expect to clarify whehter I can download and run "Pentaho", free of charge, similar to MySQL, JAVA, Linux Kernel, etc.  Its users are at liberty to subscribe paid technical support which is NOT compulsory as a condition using Pentahol.  Please shed me some light.  TIA


B.R.
satimis


----------



## gordon@ (May 28, 2009)

You should get legal advice from a lawyer, not an online forum.

That said, for many projects that have a hybrid licensing model, the "community" edition is meant to be given away for free.


----------



## satimis (May 28, 2009)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> ... for many projects that have a hybrid licensing model, the "community" edition is meant to be given away for free.


Noted and thanks

satimis


----------

